# Looking for reliable immigration consultants



## js_oz (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi friends,

I am looking for a good and reliable consultant in Bangalore for Australia immigration. 

I searched around and found a few names like Y-axis, WWICS, SK migration, Abhinav. But all of these consultants have reports of fraud posted against them. This has really confused me and not sure who I can go ahead with.

I prefer to go via the consultant route mainly because I am not able to find the time to go through the immigration process myself. I also believe some consultants are genuine and can truly benefit us and guide in the process by leveraging their experience.

Please help to shed some light and share some personal experiences. Thanks.


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

I haven't read anything bad against Opulentuz regarding any scam or, complaint pertaining to Australia. . They were in news for New Zealand though. I plan to be going to them once the SOL is out for Canberra.


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

Read this topic and take your decision!

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/161969-abhinav-y-axis.html


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Hi JS

since you are from Bangalore, join the Bangalore forum as well. we have loads of people with various sources. you could get help easily


----------



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

js_oz said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am looking for a good and reliable consultant in Bangalore for Australia immigration.
> 
> ...


You really do not need a consultant.This forum is more than a consultant.
Every thing is explained in here with every detail.Now I regret going to a consultant because I came to know about this forum after that.

Please save that 60-80K for your visa fee and initial expenses."A penny saved is penny earned"

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

Here is the Bangalore Applicants topic

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/163212-bangalore-applicants-190-visa.html


----------



## nuked (Jan 7, 2013)

Do you still need a consultant after such a useful resource you have at no cost to you! ExpatForum??


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

js_oz said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am looking for a good and reliable consultant in Bangalore for Australia immigration.
> 
> ...


JS_OZ

If you still feel the need to use a consultant, I can recommend a good one based out of Surat. They are not MARA registered, but quite good. I used them for my process. If you need additional information regarding the consultant, feel free to PM and I can share my experiences of using a consultant.

I don't agree that a consultant is not useful in the process. Yes you need to pay 60k, but thats an investment in the process. They are quite handy, especially when it comes to evaluating your chances, filling up forms, co-ordinating with authorities etc. 

Just to give you an example, my consultant took the initiative and contacted my skills assessing authorities directly to collect my results, when it took ages for it to reach by post from Australia to India (they had an office in Sydney and they directly contacted them). Also, when it came to payment of fees and I did not have adequate limit on my card, I used my agent's credit card to make the payment. 

These are just my thoughts and I don't have any regrets going through an agent. Luckily for me though, I did not use the services of agents like WWICS, Y-Axis etc- I did not see any value that these agents could bring to me, they just seemed to want to pocket the exorbitant fees charged.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

lane:


js_oz said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am looking for a good and reliable consultant in Bangalore for Australia immigration.
> 
> ...


To be honest, going to consultants is not only waste of money but waste of time also.......I gone through all posts here.......consultants are there to scare you and show
You as if they are doing great deal for you......


Contacting authorities can easily done by oneself......I would encourage you to apply by self save some bucks.......In fact , if its you contacting authorities, you directly get much info needed.

To give you a snap shot......I work till date.......but I started my process all by myself ....so. Far.......Got +ve assessment, got SS, Lodged visa......

Coming to filling forms, doubts all. Will be clarified here by many friends...

But, using an Agent is upto you, take your own decision.

Cheers


----------



## js_oz (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks all for sharing your views and experiences. please keep sharing your thoughts and advice...

@srikar, @nuked: your advise on saving the consultant charges and using this forum's resources is much appreciated. however as i said, i dont think i am able to find the time to do the entire process myself. hence the need for a consultant.

@vijay24: thanks for the bangalore topic link

@sre375: thanks for sharing your experience with consultants. but i believe it's better to have a MARA registered agent to get the much needed confidence.

@JP_mosa: most of the consultants show that the process is complicated and all...that's why i am looking for the reliable ones and those who can add value in the entire process...


----------



## WRICKVED (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi Everyone,
I am from Kolkata, India. I plan to Immigrate to Australia and so i am looking for a reliable immigration consultant. the reviews of Y-AXIS dont seem very promising. i have once applied for PR Visa for Canada with WWICS in 2012 under Federal Skilled Workers but the Hospitality sector got saturated in 2013. I lost a lot of money and i am dissapointed with WWICS. not just because of the non refundable policy but mainly their service. They did not even tell me that Canada stopped taking in people from my sector and lied to me quite a few times saying that they have spoken to all the higher authorities in Canada that Hospitality would come up in the next list but eventually it did not. Did not even change my process to Australia giving silly reasons... some company policy... Please help me...


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

See the process isn't complicated and a lot of people here have done it all by themselves. members on this forum are quite helpful. If your case if complicated then you may go for an agent. 

I was also with Y-Axis & Opulentus but, luckily before making the payment got in touch with my consultant. This company is based in ACT & is pretty good. You can go on their website & contact them - Welcome To Assure Visa | Company Profile

The owner is an Indian who has been settled in ACT for about 20 years or so. He was in ministry, is MARA registered & has immense knowledge about the migration process.

Hope this helps

Hope this helps.


----------



## eyyunni1985 (Nov 11, 2013)

js_oz said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am looking for a good and reliable consultant in Bangalore for Australia immigration.
> 
> ...


Hello,

First, this site gives you all the info required. There is no question about that.
People see things differently in case of hiring an agent... 
I went through an agent...I am from Hyderabad,..

First try to google MARA agents in your area... If you dont find them convincing, I can always share my agent's name...Only thing is location.

Please let me know..

Having said all that...Its individual choice to go for an agent..


----------



## MattLumb90 (Jun 4, 2014)

I read an article by an immigration ombudsman of Australia who said that 'not using an experienced migration agent to complete your visa application, is like a police officer telling you to go to court without engaging any representation'... It can be quite alot of money after all but I did a little research and found out a whole bunch of information of what could go wrong if the application wasn't submitted correctly. All the other recommendations on this thread is what I checked out too. I spoke to a few high profile immigration agents who seem to charge an arm and a leg just for a visit. I came across this one company based in Sydney who I have to admit, I was a bit weary about at first because they also have an office in India and Philippines. I spoke to a girl called Susan there who was very professional and re-assuring from the initial call. The contract she gave was quite competitive in the market and they were registered too (must make sure they are). I chose them in the end and I could never have been happier. Just because they had companies everywhere else they didn't treat our case like another number, but gave the best quality of service and treated my wife and I like family. I remember calling another large company during my research and I was directed to a Philippines call centre... What the??  With these guys that we used, we still keep in touch with them as our very good friends. I even told Susan that they should be charging more because the service was probably what you would receive from the more expensive agents around. They completed my state nomination migration to Australia with my wife as dependent and I have also recommended a number of friends from Asia who have also been happy with their skilled visas whilst corresponding overseas with them. My nephew did his 457 sponsorship through them too and the even took the time to talk to my nephews company to explain everything easily, without even charging. I would highly recommend them if anyone is wanting a migration agent... I think you can contact them here if you want... World-Wide Visas.... world-widevisas.com/contact-us/ ..... Goodluck with your visa


----------

